# Any good - or even half-decent - mortgage deals around?



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Thinking of moving house so will be mortgage hunting.

Anyone know of any good deals around at the moment? Yes, I know they won't be anything as good as 2 years ago, and 'good' will depend to an extent on your circumstances, but anyway.

I'm *not* a FTB, and will only be wanting 50-60% LTV - the closer to 50% the better.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a big believer of offset mortgages, currently with Yorkshire bank but about to move home and changing to an offset with the Woolwich, best offset available at present.


----------



## Podder (Sep 15, 2009)

Virgin One works well for me.


----------

